# VMware player ohne VMware Workstation.



## JesperMP (10 Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade jetzt gehört das VMware Player ab version 7 kann VM's erzeugen.
Dafür brauchte man vorher ein VMware Workstation.

Wuste ihr das ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ? 
Gib es Einschränkungen in verhältnis zu Workstation ?


----------



## tnt369 (10 Dezember 2010)

der player erzeugt ab version 3 eigene vm.
hab schon einige damit gemacht. einfach aus einem image (acronis true image). hat gut funktioniert, sofern die orginal-maschine nicht irgendwas exotisches drin hat (z.b. gabs bei manchen schnittstellenkarten ein problem, dann bootet die vm nicht mehr).


----------



## SPS Markus (10 Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne den Player V3.xx
Mit diesem ist es möglich eigene VM's zu erzeugen.
Selber mit diversen XP Images mit erfolg gemacht.
Den Unterschied zur Workstation kenne ich nicht da ich noch nicht damit gearbeitet habe. (Da diese Version Kostenpflichtug ist)
Läuft aber unter Win 7 64bit ganz hevorragend.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Dezember 2010)

http://www.vmware.com/de/products/player/faqs.html schrieb:
			
		

> VMware Player verfügt jedoch im Gegensatz zu VMware Workstation und VMware ACE nicht über zahlreiche leistungsstarke Funktionen wie Teams, mehrere Snapshots und Klone oder Virtual Rights Management-Funktionen für die Endpunktsicherheit.



Das mit den mehreren Snapshots ist das was mir bei manchen Tests schonmal gefehlt hat. Denn dann könnte man z.B. nach jeder Teilinstallation eines umfangreichen Paketes einen separaten Snapshot machen.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2010)

Das es schon bei v 3 möglich war, war mir nicht klar.

Das man nicht Clonen kann, sehe ich nicht als ein grossen Mangel.
Selbst bei Workstation habe ich oft einfach das ganze Verzeichnis kopiert um eine Clon zu erstellen. Dann fragt mir VMware beim ersten start ob ich das Verzeichnis "kopiert hat ?" oder "verschoben hat ?". Ich antworte "kopiert" und das ganze läuft dan weiter ohne Probleme.
Get das nicht bei Player ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Selbst bei Workstation habe ich oft einfach das ganze Verzeichnis kopiert um eine Clon zu erstellen. Dann fragt mir VMware beim ersten start ob ich das Verzeichnis "kopiert hat ?" oder "verschoben hat ?". Ich antworte "kopiert" und das ganze läuft dan weiter ohne Probleme.
> Get das nicht bei Player ?


Doch, das geht auch beim Player. Aber die Snaphots nehmen im Vergleich zu einer Komplettsicherung der VM natürlich viel weniger Festplattenplatz in Anspruch.


----------

